# Sturisoma fry



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The parents keep breeding, which is a very easy fish to breed, but the fry are very difficult to grow out. The fry are lazy feeders and will usually die of starvation. Lets hope this hatch makes it. I have resulted in grinding up spirulina tabs into a fine powder and making a paste of it and putting it on the tank walls.

The parents


a few of the fry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## DrewD (Dec 16, 2013)

Pretty cool


----------



## Vindoo (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats awesome, good luck with them this time.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Post your process and what happens.


----------

